# UAE Employment Visa is Getting Delayed



## masif49

Dear All,

I have submitted my all the attested documents for UAE employement Or Entry Permint On 18-July-2013. But I not recived my entry permit to UAE yet. Whenever i call to the employer your visa in process you will get in 2 to 3 days. But Now it has taken au full month. The people of other professions Like Gardner Plumber etc have recivedd their visa a week before. They applied the visa in the same days with me. But My trade is engineer and till date i have not recived my visa.

I am worried because i have resigned from my previous job.

Please let me know about the genral processing time.

I should b very helpful to you people for your replies.

Muhammad Asif


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*Visa time*



masif49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my all the attested documents for UAE employement Or Entry Permint On 18-July-2013. But I not recived my entry permit to UAE yet. Whenever i call to the employer your visa in process you will get in 2 to 3 days. But Now it has taken au full month. The people of other professions Like Gardner Plumber etc have recivedd their visa a week before. They applied the visa in the same days with me. But My trade is engineer and till date i have not recived my visa.
> 
> I am worried because i have resigned from my previous job.
> 
> Please let me know about the genral processing time.
> 
> I should b very helpful to you people for your replies.
> 
> Muhammad Asif


What type of company (private/government) is there for which you intend to work?

May be if it is government company, time required is combination of security clearance and then Visa.

For private company, I think, it should be less than 1 Month.


----------



## masif49

This is a private firm. Other people like plumber fixer, they have got thier visas. But i still not have recived my visa.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

masif49 said:


> This is a private firm. Other people like plumber fixer, they have got thier visas. But i still not have recived my visa.


Could u get the ABU DHABI employement visa?


----------



## masif49

no i did not recived my entry permit yet...


----------



## ihabfarag

Th Jan. 16, 2014
Hello. How is your Visa status? Hopefully you are in UAE? Ihab Farag


----------



## ihabfarag

*The Petroleum Institute, Abu Dhabi*

Hello
I am not sure how to start a new thread so I am responding to this one.
I am a US Citizen and currently in the US.
I received an offer to teach at the Petroleum Institute (PI), Abu Dhabi, in June 2013. I sent in my attested documents and a copy of my passport to the PI Human Resources (HR) on Aug. 15, 2013. The PI HR acknowledged receiving my documents. I have been waiting for my work/Visa entry to UAE since then. It has been 6 month now. After several inquiries I found out that the PI has not yet applied to the General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs (GDRFA) for my work/visa entry. I was told that the PI, which is part of ADNOC, is a government entity and needs to obtain security clearance before applying for my visa. My papers were submitted to a government agency for security check. I do not know the name or location of that government agency. The PI HR told me there is nothing that could be done until the government agency gives its OK. I offered to fly to UAE at my own expense and meet with that government agency to help move the approval process. The PI said no meeting could be arranged with that government agency. Every time I inquire at the PI I am told " your status is still under process".
Does this sound familiar? Do I have any option to expedite the security approval process, which has taken more than 6 moth now?
Thank you.
Ihab Farag


----------



## Star_Psy

*Join the club, ...albeit involuntarily*



ihabfarag said:


> Hello
> I am not sure how to start a new thread so I am responding to this one.
> I am a US Citizen and currently in the US.
> I received an offer to teach at the Petroleum Institute (PI), Abu Dhabi, in June 2013. I sent in my attested documents and a copy of my passport to the PI Human Resources (HR) on Aug. 15, 2013. The PI HR acknowledged receiving my documents. I have been waiting for my work/Visa entry to UAE since then. It has been 6 month now. After several inquiries I found out that the PI has not yet applied to the General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs (GDRFA) for my work/visa entry. I was told that the PI, which is part of ADNOC, is a government entity and needs to obtain security clearance before applying for my visa. My papers were submitted to a government agency for security check. I do not know the name or location of that government agency. The PI HR told me there is nothing that could be done until the government agency gives its OK. I offered to fly to UAE at my own expense and meet with that government agency to help move the approval process. The PI said no meeting could be arranged with that government agency. Every time I inquire at the PI I am told " your status is still under process".
> Does this sound familiar? Do I have any option to expedite the security approval process, which has taken more than 6 moth now?
> Thank you.
> Ihab Farag


Well, you're not alone. I've been offered a teaching position at a university in Abu Dhabi as well. My docs were submitted in early August 2013. Unlike you, however, I was informed and made aware of the security check involved. 

Here's the scoop on the security check:

Although I agree with the UAE's attempts to ensure security, the process itself is mysterious and seems arbitrary. Potential employers can't tell you anything about it nor does it seem that they have any influence over it.

I have some good news though that may provide some guidance. Someone on this forum gave an actual method to the whole process. Yes, it's true. If you can understand this one you're gold. The answer for how long you may have to wait before receiving a definitive answer is in the following:

*How long is a piece of string?*

I don't know the answer to that one. If you do please let me know.


----------



## ihabfarag

Hello Star-psy
Thanks for the quick reply and explanation. It is likely that your teaching offer is at a government university. Apparently, private colleges can apply to GDRFA directly.
Hope the approval process moves faster for both of us.
Best wishes.
Ihab Farag


----------



## dizzyizzy

ihabfarag said:


> Hello
> I am not sure how to start a new thread so I am responding to this one.
> I am a US Citizen and currently in the US.
> I received an offer to teach at the Petroleum Institute (PI), Abu Dhabi, in June 2013. I sent in my attested documents and a copy of my passport to the PI Human Resources (HR) on Aug. 15, 2013. The PI HR acknowledged receiving my documents. I have been waiting for my work/Visa entry to UAE since then. It has been 6 month now. After several inquiries I found out that the PI has not yet applied to the General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs (GDRFA) for my work/visa entry. I was told that the PI, which is part of ADNOC, is a government entity and needs to obtain security clearance before applying for my visa. My papers were submitted to a government agency for security check. I do not know the name or location of that government agency. The PI HR told me there is nothing that could be done until the government agency gives its OK. I offered to fly to UAE at my own expense and meet with that government agency to help move the approval process. The PI said no meeting could be arranged with that government agency. Every time I inquire at the PI I am told " your status is still under process".
> Does this sound familiar? Do I have any option to expedite the security approval process, which has taken more than 6 moth now?
> Thank you.
> Ihab Farag


Things move slow here but 6 months is a while. I'd forget about this one and move on if I were you.


----------



## ihabfarag

Hello DizzyIzzy
Thank you. It seems that the security clearance is taking much longer lately compared to a year or two ago. I have not given up yet, but I will consider other possibilities. Have a nice day.
Ihab Farag


----------



## busybee2

Star_Psy said:


> Well, you're not alone. I've been offered a teaching position at a university in Abu Dhabi as well. My docs were submitted in early August 2013. Unlike you, however, I was informed and made aware of the security check involved.
> 
> Here's the scoop on the security check:
> 
> Although I agree with the UAE's attempts to ensure security, the process itself is mysterious and seems arbitrary. Potential employers can't tell you anything about it nor does it seem that they have any influence over it.
> 
> I have some good news though that may provide some guidance. Someone on this forum gave an actual method to the whole process. Yes, it's true. If you can understand this one you're gold. The answer for how long you may have to wait before receiving a definitive answer is in the following:
> 
> *How long is a piece of string?*
> 
> I don't know the answer to that one. If you do please let me know.


was that a quote from me?

if you are an engineer then they will need to do more checks than a plumber etc.... it can take as long as it takes.... but to make things better when we first arrived on these shores 17 years ago it took 1 year to get all the checks done.


----------



## Star_Psy

busybee2 said:


> was that a quote from me?
> 
> if you are an engineer then they will need to do more checks than a plumber etc.... it can take as long as it takes.... but to make things better when we first arrived on these shores 17 years ago it took 1 year to get all the checks done.


Yes, now that I checked, the quote is from you. It stuck in my mind.


----------



## ashburn

Hi, I am just half way from what you guys had gone thru but still, the pressure is building up.. ha..ha... There are no option except to wait and wait... Aaahhh... Just keep your current work busy...


----------



## sidesh

masif49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my all the attested documents for UAE employement Or Entry Permint On 18-July-2013. But I not recived my entry permit to UAE yet. Whenever i call to the employer your visa in process you will get in 2 to 3 days. But Now it has taken au full month. The people of other professions Like Gardner Plumber etc have recivedd their visa a week before. They applied the visa in the same days with me. But My trade is engineer and till date i have not recived my visa.
> 
> I am worried because i have resigned from my previous job.
> 
> Please let me know about the genral processing time.
> 
> I should b very helpful to you people for your replies.
> 
> Muhammad Asif


Dear asif,

Did you receive your visa?If so how long it took..I am also in a similar situation like you waiting for the visa


----------



## busybee2

Star_Psy said:


> Yes, now that I checked, the quote is from you. It stuck in my mind.


thought it stuck in my mind too lol. another one of mine is "go with the flow"


----------



## Star_Psy

busybee2 said:


> thought it stuck in my mind too lol. another one of mine is "go with the flow"


I usually try to. Unfortunately, it seems that I'm *stuck* instead.


----------



## arunbabume

*uae visa*

Hi all
I have got job offer in a company in UAE. I submitted all documents copy to them for visa processing. But later with in a week i got another good opportunity than lhe earliest.So i told them no to apply for my visa. I didnt get any reply. Now i want to check whether any visa was applied for my passport.. can any one tell me how to check this..


----------



## rajmohang111

Hi All,

I got a job offer from Abu Dhabi as software engineer. I have submitted my documents to the consultancy. They told me that have applied for visa processing on April 20th 2014. They have applied for work visa. I am still waiting for this visa. They are telling me that it is still under progress and they can not do anything about it. They told me that it is going to security clearence which is the last stage of visa approval. I don't know much about these things. Could any of you help me, what should I do? How long should I wait for this?. Is there any way to view the visa status by my end. I have visa transaction number.

Please help.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## rsinner

rajmohang111 said:


> They told me that it is going to security clearence which is the last stage of visa approval. I don't know much about these things. Could any of you help me, what should I do? How long should I wait for this?. Is there any way to view the visa status by my end. I have visa transaction number.


You cant check the visa status, Security clearance can take LONG
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html


----------



## Irshad

Dear Asif,
Did you get your work permit ? Even I am in similar situation. Please advise.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah

Please I need your help , after I found a new construction job I submit my resignation to my previous company( construction company) ,who was paying late salary for last 2 consecutive years so I feel feed up from this situation so I decided to move out .And as everyone knows that after the cancellation we can stay 30 days inside the country and after that we have to exist so I was forcing my new company to submit my visa but they was facing a problem in d renewal of their trade license and never I was informed just they was pushing me to move to them "Asap" and I was going to join a government project . So the 30 days was finished I went Lebanon on 17 December 2014to wait my visa in my country on 15 January 2015 they submit the first visa it was rejected on 27 January 2015 the second working visa was rejected as well and it was mentioned on d application I'm Arabic " application rejected" one time in red color pen and one time in black color pen. After that my wife applied for 2 tourist visa for me and it was rejected. So what should I do ? Please let me know and thanks for your replies.


----------

